# Red cherry shrimp & inbreeding



## HELLAFLUSHED! (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't really understand the concept of your shrimp being "inbred" so inbred is like breeding your shrimp with the same batch over and over again? And from this, you will get weaker and less colorfull shrimp? Correct me if im wrong but thats how i understand it. I just want to get things straight, cause i've had my RCS for almost a year now and they've made babies alot and i've never added new shrimp to the tank eversince, they just keep breeding with the same shrimp i guess or with their own generation..

Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You have the concept right. One of the other frequent effects of inbreeding is lowered fertility--not as many babies are produced. This is called inbreeding depression.

However, it doesn't happen in one year. RCS live for a year or two, so at least some of your original shrimp are still reproducing. Assuming that the originals were not all closely related when you got them, it would take several years for the effects of inbreeding to show up.

Many people get all of their original shrimp from one source, for example another hobbyist who has a colony that has been established for some time. In this case, the original shrimp may have been closely related. Inbreeding depression can show up pretty quickly.

So it is a good idea to bring in new, unrelated shrimp from time to time. BTW, this is true of all animals, including fish.


----------



## HELLAFLUSHED! (Oct 30, 2010)

Orignials were brothers and sisters. Lol, but thanks for the info. So what if i seperate the shrimp into 3 colonys and mix them up once in a while. Let them create their own generation, and swap some shrimp from time to time, does that help? Is that considering "trading with another breeder"?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Not really. Once lost, genetic diversity takes a very long time to redevelop, especially in small populations. Since your original shrimp are all siblings, separating them into three breeding groups just produces more inbred shrimp until enough random mutations occur to produce genetic diversity again. This could take decades, if not hundreds of years.

It would be far better, easier, and quicker to tap into the large population of captive _Neocaridina_. Just bring in some new, unrelated shrimp every few years.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Trade with someone, like zoos do.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

I used to go to the LFS every few months and just buy 1 or 2 RCS and made sure the ones i picked out were carrying eggs. That way I would always get the most genetic bang for my buck so to speak.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Easiest thing to do is just find a local aquarium club and swap a couple of your shrimp for a couple of someone else's. Both hobbyists benefit and you get the added bonus of meeting other local invert nuts (group order potential w00t!)


----------

